# What kind of plant is this?



## missphnx (Mar 15, 2004)

I got this from my lfs and, sure enough, when I got home I promptly forgot the name of the plant. Here is a couple of pictures. One picture is just a mass of it. The other is a couple of sprigs planted in front of an aluminum plant. the camera couldn't capture the vibrant reddish-purple that they are....miniscule amounts of green in them.
Does anyone know what this is?

Oh, and does anyone know what the heck and aluminum plant is? That is what the lfs had them marked as, but I can't find any info on them. It is the green one with the white veins in the picture.

Thank you,
Steph

I got this from my lfs and, sure enough, when I got home I promptly forgot the name of the plant. Here is a couple of pictures. One picture is just a mass of it. The other is a couple of sprigs planted in front of an aluminum plant. the camera couldn't capture the vibrant reddish-purple that they are....miniscule amounts of green in them.
Does anyone know what this is?

Oh, and does anyone know what the heck and aluminum plant is? That is what the lfs had them marked as, but I can't find any info on them. It is the green one with the white veins in the picture.

Thank you,
Steph

[img]http://www.mjkmedia.com/Phoenix/unknown.jpg


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm sorry to tell you this, but both of the plants you purchased are terrestrials. They will die if grown underwater. Instead, they would make excellent little terrarium plants. 

Carlos


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah, this happened to me to. Saw the coolest looking plant at the LFS and when I brought it back found out that it didn't belong in a tank.


----------



## Moss (Mar 7, 2004)

Hi. The green plant looks like a _Fittonia argyronanta_. I had a few. They died; I'm sorry to say they're not aquatic. They will survive in terrariums.
Check out this blacklist:
http://www.google.pt/search?q=cache...s.html+fittonia+argyronanta&hl=pt-PT&ie=UTF-8
Regards.


----------



## missphnx (Mar 15, 2004)

Aww man! That is a serious bummer! I am so mad. Do you think I should take them back to the lfs? Assuming they would take them back. They were selling them as submersed aquatic plants.


----------



## Steve Pituch (Jan 25, 2004)

Yes, I would try to take them back. They may not know anything about plants. Did they actually recommend them? They may have assumed you knew what you were buying. I definitely know the Aluminum plant is non aquatic. Why don't you print this page out and show it to them. That way you have documentation backing up what you will be telling them.

Steve Pituch


----------



## missphnx (Mar 15, 2004)

Yes, I will do that. Thank you guys. They were so pretty too! Ah well...


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Ok, check this out. When I was first starting in the hobby, before I found these some of hte forums, I didi the same thing. Bought some plants that I later learned were terrestial. I did not get upset witht hte lfs because I figured either they don't know, or figured I did. When I said something about it later, the lady (lfs owned by her and here husband)told me that a lot of people buy the not true aquatic plants because the look nicer and last longer. When they die people just come and buy more.  

Here is something I discovered about those types of plants. If they have not been submersed for more than a few weeks you can get the to adapt to be regular house plants if you slowly take away the water and them keep them moist for a bit longer. Put them in a vase so that just the leaves are above water then let the water evaporate over time. Keep the rroots moist and plant in a good mousture holding soil. If the palnt starts to wilt while you are doing this, try spraying it as often as possible till it adjusts.


----------



## bms (Feb 19, 2004)

*Is this a terrestrial plant as well?*

I just bought this from my LFS... I specifically asked if the plant was aquatic and they said yes... so I can easily take it back and get my money if it isn't a true "aquatic".

Here is a link to the picture.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=232

I hope I wasn't scammed :!:


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

What a pretty Calathea, Benicio. That is the most terrestrial of terrestrial plants.  

Once had one as a large houseplant.

Carlos


----------



## bms (Feb 19, 2004)

I bet you experts are laughing like crazy... I will have to return it, hopefully they'll take it back.

I'll ask them to give you a call if they don't believe me... :wink:


----------



## Moss (Mar 7, 2004)

When I bought my_ Fitttonia_ I also bought a _Hemigraphis colorata_ which is, again, unsuitable and died. I asked my money back because they were sold as aquarium plants. They had them displayed underwater along with the other plants. The shop owner assured me they didn't know they were unsuitable. You can go :shock: or :roll: or :evil:. Sometimes they really don't know. Sometimes the dealers just want to sell, no matter what. For instance if you are a shop owner and have this information http://www.tropica.com/productcard_1.asp?id=154 you can interpret it both ways: having scruples or not.


----------



## Sue (Mar 19, 2004)

http://www.plantgeek.net/plantguide_list.php?category=11

plantgeeks has a database with non aquatics going. Both of yours are there and few of the most common.

I've grown the aluminum as a houseplant before. Very easy plant. Just pot it up and put a plastic bag over the pot for a few days to keep the humidity up. Pull the bag off after a week or so. Just don't put it in direct sunlight bagged up. The plastifc could allow enough heat to build to cook it.


----------



## bms (Feb 19, 2004)

I returned the plant with no problems... I guess I'll have to stick to the plants known to be aquatic.


----------



## jeffhardy55555 (Jan 2, 2005)

the plant in the second picture is definetly NOT an aquatic plant, as a matter of fact i have one on my computer desk about 2 feet from me as we speak! it is definetly a house plant and will surely rot away and die in a aquarium!


----------

